# Where will you be snowmobiling this year? Canada?



## fisherjam (Oct 8, 2009)

Snow is comming!!!
I was planning to go up north over christmas and was wondering if anyone had gone to Canada before. The 7 day trail permits are $150. I heard the trails are like highways. Don't know if it's worth it.
Where do you ride?


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I've never ridden there but I've heard similar comments on the trails. Fewer people, better snow, etc. Also have to watch out because they have speed limits and it sounds like they enforce them. Check on sled insurance requirements. Add in the need for a passport. (No DUI's in your group either.)


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

NittanyDoug said:


> I've never ridden there but I've heard similar comments on the trails. Fewer people, better snow, etc. Also have to watch out because they have speed limits and it sounds like they enforce them. Check on sled insurance requirements. Add in the need for a passport. (No DUI's in your group either.)


 
Add uo the cost of trail permits, passport, gas to and back, cost of gas in Canada for gas for your sled, hotel, ect. add in a speed limit on all trails and NO THANKS......I'LL PASS!!!!!!!


----------



## pike man (Feb 21, 2006)

My wife and I did a week in Canada back in 2002. We did a loop out of Wawa. Price for a Canada trail permit then was $100.00. Gas was around a $1.00 a liter. Motel rooms and food were about the same as Michigan. The trails were magnificent we never hit a bump in 3 days of riding. On the fourth day we got into the woods and it was tight and a bit rough. Back then you didn't need a passport. If you can swing it do it you'll never regret it. PM me and I'll give you more info.

pike man


----------



## fisherjam (Oct 8, 2009)

Didn't know about the speed limit. Do you remember what it was? Was it flat terrain or were there more hills than in the UP?
WaWa is about four hours up right? How far did you go each day? Did you book the hotels in advance?
thanks


----------



## CowboyUp (Jun 11, 2009)

Ill save my money for Canada and ride here, a UP trip is definately good enough for me! I normally ride around the Hoguhton Lake area though


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

i want to say the speed limit is pretty low. Like maybe 35mph or whatever that converts to, like 60kph? I'm not saying that speed isn't enjoyable, but I know a sled like mine doesn't like running slow and will load up.


----------



## jimmyv13 (Sep 26, 2008)

I've been weekend riding in the Waters area for the past 5 years...I really don't go into Gaylord unless totally necessary, there's plenty of places to ride where we go and we rarely see anybody. 

For our longer breaks, we go up to Drummond Island. Great trails and ALWAYS groomed, but too far to go(5-6hrs depending on weather) for just a weekend ride.


----------



## pike man (Feb 21, 2006)

When we went there was a speed limit on the trails but it wasn't enforced. We cruised at 50-60mph and had no problems. Never saw a officer on the trails. There were some hills but none real big. The trails were wide and smooth very well marked and very well groomed. We rode 900mi in 5 days so I guess 150-200mi a day. Yes we did make the reservations prior to the trip. All the information is online.

pike man


----------



## fisherjam (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the info.


----------

